# Moving To Turkey



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

hi,

We are living in UAE and we are thinking to relocate to Turkey permanently, i need an advice in the following please please please 

1. Education: is there a good an affordable English Language speaking schools in Turkey which teaches Turkish language as well? please give me some names or links

how about government schools is it good? heard its free as well right?

2. What is the best city to live in for foreigners in terms of cost of living and variety of international schools?

3. do you know any properties agency to check some apartments and estimate the cost of rent in Turkey?

4. what is the easiest way to get residence visa (other than employment)?


Thanks you allllllll for your support in this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

1. Public schools are free, but they are (obviously) not English-spoken schools. If your kids are of smaller ages, they can grab the language pretty quick.

Regarding private schools, there are no such thing as good AND affordable. Consider 20K USD per annum per child at least if you have a mind to do this.

2. School variety gives you a single choice : Istanbul. It is naturally the most expensive city to live, still far cheaper than anywhere in Europe

3. Try sahibinden.com but have a visit first to see in person the neighborhoods

4. Residence is easy, just show a minimum amount per person in the bank to prove that you are self sufficient - nothing else is required. Should be something like 500 USD per person per month. Working permit is another story.

You can also look for expat community places like Didim or Fethiye where retired British people reside, and there are English spoken schools there too - but not with a lot of variety.

I guess it all depends whether you intend to work here legally.


----------



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

belgarath said:


> 1. Public schools are free, but they are (obviously) not English-spoken schools. If your kids are of smaller ages, they can grab the language pretty quick.
> 
> Thanks this is great, but is it good?
> 
> ...


That was really great thnks a million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## interg (Jan 31, 2013)

i have friends here around , they paid 1300 dollar for 3 months. 2 bedrom kitcheni bath. 4th floor at fatih area(near to touristic places)


----------

